# Wild Fox Likes Music - Visits Man When He Plays



## win231 (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Pecos (Mar 8, 2022)

I enjoyed that quite a bit.
Thanks


----------



## win231 (Mar 8, 2022)

When I'm at the piano, my Raccoons show up & one of them taps on the glass door.
But I don't think he's interested in music; he's just letting me know it's dinner time.


----------

